# Sammlung von „UNGESCHRIEBENEN“ Gesetzen



## Hesse (8 Juni 2022)

Die Aussage im  Nachbar Thema hat mich inspiriert -->


holgermaik schrieb:


> Wir haben z.B. Richtlinienen für Symboldarstellungen auf einem HMI
> - rund, grün
> - dreieckig, gelb
> - quadratisch, rot
> somit können auch Bediener mit z.B. Rot-Grün Schwäche die Darstellung eindeutig zuordnen.


Könnte man eigene „UNGESCHRIEBENEN Gesetze“ nicht sammeln?
und gibt es eine Möglichkeit das dann
andere stimmen können ob das eine gute oder schlecht Sache ist ?
Like und Dislike Button ?


----------



## Hesse (8 Juni 2022)

1. Wer den letzten Kaffee nimmt kocht auch neuen !


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 Juni 2022)

Etwas mit Humor:


----------



## zako (8 Juni 2022)

Aus der Antriebstechnik als Rat an neue Kollegen:
Jeden Parameter den Du gegenüber der Werkseinstelung änderst, musst Du hinterher erklären können. Und wenn Du merkst dass eine Parameteränderung zu keiner Verbesserung geführt hat: Stell in ihn wieder zurück.


----------



## zako (8 Juni 2022)

An alle die sich wundern warum sie immer ihre Werkzeuge ins Werk tragen müssen, während andere mit dem Auto reinfahren dürfen: "Immer schööööööön freundlich zum Pförtner!"


----------



## s_kraut (8 Juni 2022)

zako schrieb:


> An alle die sich wundern warum sie immer ihre Werkzeuge ins Werk tragen müssen, während andere mit dem Auto reinfahren dürfen: "Immer schööööööön freundlich zum Pförtner!"


Genau und vorsichtig mit dem Mittelfinger, wenn man meint man ist fertig!


----------



## sonny3011 (9 Juni 2022)




----------



## Matze001 (9 Juni 2022)

Vertraue Niemandem - vor allem nicht dir selbst.

Damit fährt man eigentlich ganz gut 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## M-Ott (9 Juni 2022)

Spannungsfreiheit immer persönlich feststellen!


----------



## codemonkey (9 Juni 2022)

"Haben ist besser als brauchen", wenn es darum geht etwas mit einem Sensor zu erfassen, oder Reserven vorzusehen.


----------



## C/E (9 Juni 2022)

Das mach ich später macht man wahrscheinlich nicht mehr später.


----------



## s_kraut (10 Juni 2022)

Nichts hält länger als ein gutes Provisorium.


----------



## Blockmove (10 Juni 2022)

Die letzten 20% der Aufgabe benötigen 80% der Zeit


----------



## sonny3011 (10 Juni 2022)

Am Feierabend noch schnell eine Software-Änderung einspielen, endet immer in Chaos und Überstunden


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Juni 2022)

Wenn jemand einem eine Gerätschaft ausleiht, dann gibt man sie im gleichen oder besseren Zustand zurück.


----------



## codemonkey (10 Juni 2022)

Ein technischer Kompromiss wird sich früher oder später rächen.


----------



## al3x (10 Juni 2022)

Was nicht getestet ist, funktioniert auch nicht.


----------



## zako (10 Juni 2022)

Wenn es von Anfang an funktioniert, liegt das Problem tiefer.


----------



## Parpo (10 Juni 2022)

Vertrauen ist gut, Kontrolle ist besser!


----------



## s.stenner (10 Juni 2022)

Unmögliches wird Sofort erledigt, Wunder dauern etwas länger


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Juni 2022)

Arbeit, zieht Arbeit nach sich.


----------



## Heinileini (10 Juni 2022)

Noch zwei Sprüche zum Thema Arbeit:

Wer arbeitet, macht Fehler. Aber nur, wer keine Fehler macht, wird befördert.

Arbeit macht Spass. Ich kann keinen Spass vertragen.


----------



## sucram70 (10 Juni 2022)

Wenn man eine Info vom Kunden braucht,  niemals die gewünschte Antwort vorgeben und fragen,  ob es sich so verhält. 
Egal ob Daten vom Typenschild oder Beschreibung eines Fehlers. 
Bequeme Menschen neigen dazu, das einfach zu bestätigen. 
Immer den anderen reden/schreiben lassen.
Dann weiss man es sicher.


----------



## lilli (10 Juni 2022)

Wenn es auf Anhieb funktioniert, lass dir die Verwunderung nicht anmerken.


----------



## Wutbürger (10 Juni 2022)




----------



## Chräshe (10 Juni 2022)




----------



## Loenne (11 Juni 2022)

Wenn Du beim Kunden drei Mitarbeiter nach dem Fehlerbild der Anlage fragst, erhälst du acht Antworten.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (11 Juni 2022)

Äußere dich nie zu ungeschriebenen Gesetzen.

_Ich schätze, wir sind alle am Thema vorbei. Erwartet waren sicherlich zahlreiche Prinzipien zum Programmiertechniken._


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Juni 2022)

Wenn ein Chinese lächelt oder er sagt er hat alles verstanden was man ihm erklärt hat, das hat gar nichts zu bedeuten.


----------



## zako (11 Juni 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Nichts hält länger als ein gutes Provisorium.


Hmm, also viele beherzigen den Spruch auch ohne das Wort "gutes". 😗


----------



## Heinileini (11 Juni 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wenn ein Chinese lächelt oder er sagt er hat alles verstanden was man ihm erklärt hat, das hat gar nichts zu bedeuten.


Er könnte aber auch lächeln, weil er unsere Rückständigkeit belächelt und unsere Abhängigkeit auskostet und er könnte wahrheitsgemäss sagen, dass er alles verstanden hat, weil er das alles schon längst kennt.
Diejenigen, die uns besuchen dürfen, sind oft genug ausgesuchte Eliten ihres Fachs.
Sie bzw. ihre zurückhaltende Art zu unterschätzen, ist eine Gefahr, der wir leicht unterliegen.


----------



## Mrtain (11 Juni 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> _Ich schätze, wir sind alle am Thema vorbei. Erwartet waren sicherlich zahlreiche Prinzipien zum Programmiertechniken._


Dann kann ich dir die Bücher von Robert C. Martin nur wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## Mrtain (11 Juni 2022)

Freitags werden keine Updates aufgespielt.


----------



## s_kraut (11 Juni 2022)

zako schrieb:


> Hmm, also viele beherzigen den Spruch auch ohne das Wort "gutes". 😗


Ja aber ein nicht gutes Provisorium hält halt nicht so lang.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (12 Juni 2022)

Berufsschullehrer: "Elektromaschinenbauer der nicht säuft, ist wie ein Motor der nicht läuft"
Chef: "Wer saufen kann, der kann auch arbeiten"


----------



## Hesse (12 Juni 2022)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Spannungsfreiheit immer persönlich feststellen!


Und sich vergewissern das es nicht eine Anlage mit Solarspeicher ist, die Zeitverzögert die Spannungsversorgung wieder herstellt.

So einem Kollegen ergangen, zum Glück ohne Folgen….

Wenn ihr so Anlagen baut, macht dann ein Hinweis in jede Unterverteilung die betroffen ist.


----------



## leo (12 Juni 2022)

@Hesse:  Hast Du dir die Gesetze in etwas so vorgestellt? War doch klar, das bei DER Aufforderung die Sache so eskalliert .


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Juni 2022)

ganz kurz trifft aber in unserer Welt immer zu 


> learning by burning


----------



## Hesse (12 Juni 2022)

leo schrieb:


> @Hesse: Hast Du dir die Gesetze in etwas so vorgestellt? War doch klar, das bei DER Aufforderung die Sache so eskalliert .



Sagen wir es mal so :
Das ein oder andere ist doch dabei das man für sich übernehmen kann.

Hier im Forum habe ich auch gelernt zu filtern …


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 Juni 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Dann kann ich dir die Bücher von Robert C. Martin nur wärmstens empfehlen.



Die Buchtitel sind zumindest schon mal sehr vielversprechend.


----------



## zako (12 Juni 2022)

Tipp an alle Programmierer die nachts gedanklich den Code nach Fehlern durchsuchen und dann womöglich einen guten Einfall haben: 
Stift und Zettel auf den Nachttisch!
Aufschreiben und dann endlich in Ruhe einschlafen.


----------



## s_kraut (12 Juni 2022)

zako schrieb:


> Tipp an alle Programmierer die nachts gedanklich den Code nach Fehlern durchsuchen und dann womöglich einen guten Einfall haben:
> Stift und Zettel auf den Nachttisch!
> Aufschreiben und dann endlich in Ruhe einschlafen.


Da braucht es noch eine bessere Idee.
Weil bis man sich entschlossen hat, das Licht anzumachen und den Gedanken nieder zu schreiben, sind sehr viele Erwägungen, Verzögerungsalgorithmen und sonstiges an Körper-Überwachungsmeldungen prozessiert worden, meiner Erfahrung nach überlebt der augenscheinlich geniale Gedanke das nicht.


----------



## zako (29 Juni 2022)

"Wer schreibt der bleibt"
Ausführlich: wenn Du bei einer IBN nicht mehr weiter kommst / weißt, dann fang das dokumentieren an, was Du und warum das was getan hast. Typischerweise werden dann Fragen kommen und Du solltest dann möglichst nicht "blank" da stehen.


----------



## s_kraut (29 Juni 2022)

Hab schon Tage damit verbracht den Bestand aufzunehmen und ToDo-Listen zu erstellen und Gründe warum wir nicht anfangen können.
Trockenes Brot - aber hilft ja nix. Im Endeffekt kriegen manche Betreiber es ohne Hilfe von außen selber nicht gebacken.


zako schrieb:


> "Wer schreibt der bleibt"
> Ausführlich: wenn Du bei einer IBN nicht mehr weiter kommst / weißt, dann fang das dokumentieren an, was Du und warum das was getan hast. Typischerweise werden dann Fragen kommen und Du solltest dann möglichst nicht "blank" da stehen.


Und wenn man dann mit IBN anfängt und fortschreitet hilft es ja auch wenn man dokumentiert, da hab ich meine gelben (HW) und grünen (SW) Textmarker.
Damit man am Ende seine Sorgfaltspflicht erfüllt hat und das dokumentiert ist.

Drum eher mein Kredo nicht "Wer schreibt der bleibt" sondern eher "wer transparent und strukturiert arbeitet, wird früher fertig und bekommt weniger Bumerangs an Hinterkopf."


----------



## SPS-Pascal (10 Juli 2022)

Kennt ihr das wenn eine Anlage n Jahre lang läuft und plötzlich funktioniert etwas nicht mehr so wie zuvor und der Betrieber/Kunde sucht den Fehler im SPS Programm? Goldene Regel: Ein Programm das läuft wird nicht schlecht! Spar Zeit such den Fehler in der Peripherie oder beim Bediener😁


----------



## sucram70 (10 Juli 2022)

SPS-Pascal schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das wenn eine Anlage n Jahre lang läuft und plötzlich funktioniert etwas nicht mehr so wie zuvor und der Betrieber/Kunde sucht den Fehler im SPS Programm? Goldene Regel: Ein Programm das läuft wird nicht schlecht! Spar Zeit such den Fehler in der Peripherie oder beim Bediener😁



Mein Programmiererkollege hat immer gesagt, Bits verschleissen nicht. 

...ist was dran !


----------



## SPS-Pascal (10 Juli 2022)

sucram70 schrieb:


> Mein Programmiererkollege hat immer gesagt, Bits verschleissen nicht.
> 
> ...ist was dran !


Wie wahr wie wahr!


----------



## Timo19731 (11 Juli 2022)

SPS-Pascal schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das wenn eine Anlage n Jahre lang läuft und plötzlich funktioniert etwas nicht mehr so wie zuvor und der Betrieber/Kunde sucht den Fehler im SPS Programm? Goldene Regel: Ein Programm das läuft wird nicht schlecht! Spar Zeit such den Fehler in der Peripherie oder beim Bediener😁


Bei uns sagen wir immer gerne: Ein Programm wird nicht krank! 😄


----------



## UDP (11 Juli 2022)

SPS-Pascal schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das wenn eine Anlage n Jahre lang läuft und plötzlich funktioniert etwas nicht mehr so wie zuvor und der Betrieber/Kunde sucht den Fehler im SPS Programm? Goldene Regel: Ein Programm das läuft wird nicht schlecht! Spar Zeit such den Fehler in der Peripherie oder beim Bediener😁



Dachte ich auch immer, aber ich wurde tatsächlich mal eines besseren belehrt 

Gab einen Fehler an einer alten S5 Anlage (glaube 115U, ist schon paar Jahre her). Nach einer Störung bei der ein Geber getauscht werden musste, war bei einem großen Bagger links und rechts als Fahrtrichtung in der Automatik vertauscht. Handbetrieb und geführter Handbetrieb funktionierten aber wie gewünscht.

Ursache war, dass der Elektriker vor Ort am MRES-Schalter der CPU gespielt hatte und diese urgelöscht hatte, danach wurde das Programm vom EEPROM geladen. Problem war aber folgendes: Auf dem EEPROM war Fehler, mit vertauschtem Vergleicher ( < statt >), sodass der obige Effekt auftraut. Ist vorher nie jemandem aufgefallen, weil der ursprüngliche Programmier den Fehler zwar behoben hatte, aber scheinbar nicht den letzten Stand des Programms auf den EEPROM geschrieben hat. Anlage lief zu dem Zeitpunkt 25 Jahre ohne das ein Programmierer dran war. Da kommt man dann auch leicht ins grübeln wenn man ins Programm schaut, wie das jemals funktioniert haben soll. Die Stelle im Programm war zwar relativ schnell gefunden und behoben, aber die eigentliche Ursache war dann nochmal ein anderes Kaliber. Nur zufällig beim wälzen der Programm Doku dann gefunden, dass es eine händische Korrektur an der Stelle gab.

Wobei natürlich auch hier der Fehler vor der SPS saß, aber der konnte den Fehler immerhin auch gut in die SPS weiterreichen und das sogar ohne PG.


----------



## AnBall (11 Juli 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> und gibt es eine Möglichkeit das dann
> andere stimmen können ob das eine gute oder schlecht Sache ist ?


Finde ich eine gute Sache. Je mehr Menschen beteiligt sind - sei es im Projekt beim Kunden oder im eigenen Werk - desto wichtiger ist es, für einheitliche Standards zu sogen, damit sich möglichst viele gleich zurechtfinden.


----------



## zako (13 Juli 2022)

Zwei externe Monitore sind besser als gar keiner 😉


----------



## zako (24 August 2022)

...muss ich auch immer wieder mal zugeben:
""Wer lesen kann ist deutlich im Vorteil"


----------



## s_kraut (24 August 2022)

zako schrieb:


> ...muss ich auch immer wieder mal zugeben:
> ""Wer lesen kann ist deutlich im Vorteil"


Bzw wer nicht lesen kann/will, ist klar im Nachteil.
Und sowieso: wer schreibt, der bleibt.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (25 August 2022)

sucram70 schrieb:


> Mein Programmiererkollege hat immer gesagt, Bits verschleissen nicht.
> 
> ...ist was dran !


Aber nur, wenn man regelmäßig an der CPU einen Ölwechsel macht.


----------



## UDP (25 August 2022)

Grade wieder beim Handshake zwischen Anlagen erleben dürfen: "Wenn ich nicht mehr weiter weiß, dann nehme ich ein Zeit-Relais"...


----------



## Matze001 (25 August 2022)

Manchmal muss man etwas langsamer machen um schneller zu werden.

Beispiel: TCP-Kommunikation mit einem Fremdgerät. Pollen von Daten alle 4ms.
Die Daten kommen verzögert an, und die Kommunikationslast ist recht hoch.
Also mal auf 2ms -> ohje noch schlimmer... also 10ms ... joa besser...

Weg vom Intervall auf Ping-Pong -> Anfrage -> Antwort, Anfrage -> Antwort... noch nen Timeout dazu falls keine Antwort kommt.
Zwischen Antwort und der nächsten Anfrage mal noch 2ms eingebaut. Läuft sau schnell und die Netzwerklast ist entspannter (wenn auch nicht gut)

Was ist passiert? Das Fremdgerät kann nicht so schnell Anfragen bearbeiten. 
Alle meine Anfragen wurden in den Buffer gedrückt, und dann dort nach und nach bearbeitet.
Hätte ich immer nur eine Info gepollt wäre es sicher nie aufgefallen, aber da unterschiedliche Daten angefragt wurden kamen diese recht versetzt.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## zako (2 September 2022)

"Ein gutes Programm beginnt damit, dass man den Computer ausschaltet".


----------



## edison (2 September 2022)

Wenn Jemand zur dir sagt, „Das geht nicht.“, dann denke daran, es sind seine Grenzen nicht deine!

Dummheit schafft Freizeit...

Machen ist wie wollen nur krasser


----------

